# Food Cost Calculation Excel sheet



## kareemauf87

Hello,

Working as Costing and Pricing Executive for Lufthansa Airline Catering Unit.

did a good combined excel sheet that help me to calculate the food cost of material ( With yielding)

Best Regards,

Kareem

Costing & Pricing Executive

e




  








Master sheet.jpg




__
kareemauf87


__
Jul 15, 2014


----------



## nicko

@KareemAuf87 Why not post a copy of the spreadsheet here? You can attach a document with the extended panel.


----------



## folsomjulie

I too am interested in the costing spreadsheet you created. Really are teasing us with the screen shot and it hurts  Please post a dropbox or google drive link to the spreadsheet. You will be loved by the community and will help with your Karma  Thanks again and hope to hear from you soon!!


----------

